# World’s first flying car to go on sale soon?



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Maybe so!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...s-flying-cars-set-market-pre-sales-month.html

The planned four-person TF-X will be semi-autonmous and use computer-controlled so that passengers can simply type in a destination before taking off.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao just more CGI nonsense

how the hell are you going to sell those things when you can't even show a real one ?


----------



## Wild Boar (Sep 25, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Maybe so!!
> 
> The planned four-person TF-X will be semi-autonmous and use computer-controlled so that passengers can simply type in a destination before taking off.


WTH?! You can't post something like that on here! If the horsey guy sees this, you're as good as glue.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

All these less than 1 week members are highly interested in self driving cars and this section of the forum. It looks like an infestation. People are curious about failed technologies. Hahaha...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When " Pigs Fly " you say ?
I say

" APORKALYPSE NOW "!

( Feral Hogs are a National problem. Causing erosion, destroying root systems, damaging crops)

( all meat Harvested by Aporkalypse now is Donated to the needy)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao just more CGI nonsense
> 
> how the hell are you going to sell those things when you can't even show a real one ?


I don't know. I've been hearing flying car hype for about 15 years but they're still not here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I don't know. I've been hearing flying car hype for about 15 years but they're still not here.


try 69 years...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I remember getting an email 18 years ago from some annoying co worker with a picture of a flying car and article, shit is annoying

This annoying crap
https://www.flyingmag.com/moller-m400-skycar-is-for-sale-on-ebay


----------

